
Fold N Fly: paper airplane designs - ohjeez
https://www.foldnfly.com/#/1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-2
======
LaikaF
This was submitted four days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18249755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18249755)

------
sandrobfc
I sure could use this 25 years ago to impress the whole school... However, I
hardly can see how some of them get to fly straight, but I think that it's a
question of trying it out myself.

